# Best Tool for Hollowing Out a Book



## rntaboy (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm going to preface my questions by just putting it out there that I am a total novice when it comes to woodworking. I was looking for the best place to ask about hollowing out a book, but was unable to find someplace more suited for my questions, like a general craftsman's forum. But you guys seem knowledgeable, so here I am, and here goes:
For a couple of years I've been hollowing out books, and putting silly dioramas in them, as gifts for family and friends. The basic process I've been doing is gluing the exterior edges of the book pages together with watered-down glue, and then once that has dried I go about the time consuming process of hollowing out the inside of the book using an X-ACTO knife.
I've been trying to figure out a better way, and thought using a router might work. I did some research, and that looks like it might be overkill for cutting through the pages of a book. So my current thought is that a rotary tool, like a Dremel may be sufficient. So, here's my questions:
Do you think a rotary tool would be able to cut out approximately an inch of book pages? Is a rotary tool even the best way to approach this?
What kind of bits should I be using? Are there any guide attachments are available that would make it easier for me to accomplish hollowing out a book?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There is another member here that part of their business is hollowing out books. They use a scroll saw to cut it out and then sand the inside edges with a drum sander. I think a plunge router would be good to use but you would probably have to do a bunch of them to make that worthwhile.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

hardest part of a router I can think of... is working with the uneven surface, the cover of the book flipped open would interfere.

maybe some sort of platform/guide that you ride the router on over the book below...


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

rntaboy said:


> So my current thought is that a rotary tool, like a Dremel may be sufficient. So, here's my questions:
> Do you think a rotary tool would be able to cut out approximately an inch of book pages? Is a rotary tool even the best way to approach this?


Nope. If it rotates itll probably tear. Either a scroll saw or a bandsaw would work. Maybe an oscillating multitool with a sharpened scraper blade


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

epicfail48 said:


> Nope. Maybe an oscillating multitool with a sharpened scraper blade


I was thinking this myself when I first read this thread and was going to build a mock up to illustrate. 
But now the idea is out there and I'd like to try and help. 
If you clamped and glued your books like usual, you could then clamp a frame down to the opened book and use the frame as a plunge guide with a multi tool. If I have time tomorrow, I'll make a mock up to illustrate.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I feel it necessary to elaborate on my earlier comments. Ive actually done similar things a time or two. The oscillating tool works, but its slow going and isnt the cleanest. Under pressure, there isnt much that separates wood and paper, which is why tools like a bandsaw and a scroll saw work well, the blade compresses the book and severs the fibers in the paper at the same time. A router wouldnt work too well because the paper doesnt offer much stiffness for the cutting edge of the bit. The paper will deflect, the bit will likely catch just the edge and at best leave a ragged tear line. 
Last Note


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you are doing enough of these to warrant the expense, I would build a hydraulic press.

George


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

If you want to go for the totally wood look, how about making a book box? you can make the diorama first, assembling the pieces and gluing them to the inside of the back cover piece, and then simply assemble the rest of the "book" around it. I have an earlier post under Project Showcase where I made a matched set of books using bubinga and purpleheart. You can search the "Woodworking for Mere Mortals" website for the instruction on how to make it.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> If you are doing enough of these to warrant the expense, I would build a hydraulic press.
> 
> George


Coming from an envelope manufacturing background that was my first thought, however that may not be an easy task. The die would have to be designed in such a manner that the sides would not be blown out and the die could be released from the stack.

I have seen many die cutters fighting with a die trying to get it released from a 3" high stack of paper when the sides did not break out for them.

When we did cut windows out of a envelope blank it had to be done in very small lifts maybe 3/8" high.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*another hollow out a book thread*

No response from this OP either.....:thumbdown:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/non-oscillating-spindle-sander-64413/#post623318


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I still think if the pages of the book were glued together and clamped it would route like MDF which is paper too. It wouldn't be worthwhile to set up to do one or a couple of books though. It would take quite a few to merit the jigs and templates to do it.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I still think if the pages of the book were glued together and clamped it would route like MDF which is paper too. It wouldn't be worthwhile to set up to do one or a couple of books though. It would take quite a few to merit the jigs and templates to do it.


Paper impregnated with a load of glue. I do agree that if the pages were glued the router would work fine, but by the same token you just made a brick of mdf anyway, so why not use mdf


----------



## PaliBob (May 15, 2010)

rntaboy said:


> ......Are there any guide attachments are available that would make it easier for me to accomplish hollowing out a book?


HFT has a Safety Guard for small grinders that are advertised to fit on *Any* brand Grinder
http://www.harborfreight.com/safety-guard-for-angle-grinders-45921.html
I would install a small tooth cut-off blade on the grinder then:
Make a temporary wood frame same height as the book and clamp it to a secure work bench.
This will still not get into the corners so the cuts will still have to be finished by hand.
Whatever system you use, please give us some feedback.


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

I vote for the scroll saw suggestion. Seems by far the simplest and safest. Drill a hole, insert blade, cut out the book. A band saw wouldn't work nearly as well since you would have to cut through from the outside and would have to nibble away the corners.


----------



## PaliBob (May 15, 2010)

TerryQ said:


> I vote for the scroll saw suggestion.....


 I agree. I was trying to save the book back cover
but by just drilling a small e.g.1/4" hole through all the pages and back cover you can center over the scroll saw and cut all four sides of a rectangular opening. Then retrieve the back cover and epoxy into the back cover.
To make straight cuts clamp a straight edge to the scroll saw table top as a guide.


----------

